# Program do nauki bezwrokowego pisania na klawiaturze

## Xywa

Jak w temacie, co polecicie pod Gentoo do nauki bezwrokowego pisania na klawiaturze?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Z tego co ja pamiętam to nie istnieją dobre programy dla linuxa. 

Ja korzystałem z wine+Mistrz Klawiatury II

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Pryka

Żaden siedzieć dużo przed kompem i tyle  :Smile: 

Ja nigdy z takiego programu nie korzystałem, a nauczyłem się pisać bez gapienia w klawisze jeszcze za czasów mojego pierwszego PC

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Po części się z tym zgodzę, że żaden - jeśli piszesz techniką 10 palcową na całej klawiaturze, a Twoje palce zawwsze lądują na tych samych klawiszach, co jest kluczem do postępu. Wynika to choćby z budowy anatomicznej. 

Palce wskazujące winny spoczywać na wypustkach klawiszy f i j, co stanowi bazę wyjściową.

Programy stosuje się ażeby ułatwiły zadanie nauki bezwzrokowego komputeropisania, kontroli postępów, które motywują choćby do dalszej pracy.

Dzięki programowi nasze postępy mogą być znacznie szybsze aniżeli bez takiego oprogramowania. 

W mistrzu klawiatury znajdziesz nadto wiele informacji, które niegdyś były zamieszczane w książkach dla maszynopisania. 

Mi się wydaje, że warto kopiować sprawdzone wzorce aniżeli dochodzić do nich na podstawie własnych błędów. Te z kolei bardzo trudno zmienić, przez przyzwyczajenia które są kluczem do bezwzrokowego komputeropisania.

Zalety takiej nauki - przelwasz z czasem swoje myśli na ekran komputera bez zastanawiania się nad procesem wpisywania tekstu.

Po jakimś czasie, zależnym od Twej motywacji wpisywanie tekstu tą metodą jest znacznie szybsze aniżeli pisanie długopisem.

Mi frajdę sprawiała kontrola nad wpisywanym tekstem. Podczas gdy za ogromne postępy uważa się wpisywanie tekstu z prędkością 300-400 znaków na minutę, satysfakcję sprawia swobodne pisanie z prędkością ponad 100 więcej. Pamiętam, że często powtarzane teksty można wpisywać ponad 1000 znaków na minutę. Jak dla mnie to zawrotna prędkość.

Przykładowy zrzut ekranu z informacją dla korekcji postępów.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/20110704.jpg/

----------

## Xywa

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> Z tego co ja pamiętam to nie istnieją dobre programy dla linuxa. 
> 
> Ja korzystałem z wine+Mistrz Klawiatury II
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Znalazłem ktouch pod kde i klavro pod gnoma - przetestuje i powiem, ktøry lepszy.

----------

## tallica

Polecam http://www.typingweb.com/

----------

